# Arky 100



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone by chance doing this one in Sheridan, AR this weekend?


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be. Of all the responders in this thread, I plan to finish ahead.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I see what you did here.


----------

